# Temple Grandin



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN....expert knowledge and advice....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=03c04f6a-bd64-4713-ac52-9066f87bb730


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like her. It took me a little while to understand some of her ideas.

She can speak frankly and get by with it. No one wants to bash an autistic lady. I have listened to Dr. Grandin on YouTube and read her life story. I am proud of her, proud that she used her strengths to grow into a very profound person.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Aspergers syndrome, a high functioning form of autism, is difficult at best to deal with. Temple has done an amazing job of using her strengths and some of her weaknesses for the benefit of cattle.

We had an adopted daughter with Aspergers and I can tell you from experience that it is a very difficult affliction to deal with. We found out about Temple through the psychological side of the treatment rather than through livestock. She is an amazing person, and we hoped for years that our daughter would find her niche as well. It never happened.

Temple's full story is nothing short of amazing, and understanding this form of autism allows you better understand how she arrived at her conclusions and designs. She is really a remarkable individual and having this issue makes her more so.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I went to listen to her speak this past summer. Afterwards she answered questions. I quickly realized there were a number of peta types present. She dealt with their questions as thuroughly and professionally as I could have imagined. She is not only a great lady but a great spokesman for our industry. Mel


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

I had the pleasure to hear her speak yesterday at the American Forage and Grassland Council Annual Conference. I have read many articles about her and by her and it was great to see her in person. See is passionate about the cattle industry and a remarkable woman.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen her speak on RFD-TV, super knowledgeable about cattle handling. Her life story is truly amazing.

Saw a movie about her life on cable one day, very well done.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1278469/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------

